# Hate to but need to... De Rosa Dual



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking for a bit of advice. Got to trim the herd down by one so I am going to sell my 2005 
De Rosa Dual road bike. It is a 56 cm., with 400 miles outfitted with Campy Veloce throughout. I haven't found a way to figure what I should ask. It is in near mint condition. Thinking ~$1200-$1400.... am I nuts?
Jeff 
pic of frame attached as a reference.....


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

sounds about right. looks perty sweet. i wouldn't sell it.


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

jhamlin38 said:


> sounds about right. looks perty sweet. i wouldn't sell it.


 yeah i've struggled with whether or not to. I came across a IF Crown Jewel and want to add a steel bike. The De Rosa really does ride very nice!
Thanks, 
JAM


----------

